
Ask HN: What stack do you recomend - agaci
currently laid off so i have some time to work on my idea. i am looking for tech stack recommendation for a start up. includes both web and mobile(ios and android) pressense. any recommendation on easier tech stack for developing quick MVP.
======
arkitaip
The stack you currently know will be good enough for a MVP. You might not even
need to code to verify your idea if it's in a very early stage.

But if you don't know any programming at all, I would skip programming for now
and look at other options [1].

[1] [https://medium.com/startup-grind/the-non-technical-guide-
to-...](https://medium.com/startup-grind/the-non-technical-guide-to-launching-
products-side-projects-1c5a9562fdb3)

------
mindcrime
Second what @arkitaip said. Use what you already know. If you don't have a
stack in your toolbelt already, pick something that's easy to learn and geared
towards rapid development so you can get an MVP out as quickly as possible.
But definitely also consider what @arkitaip said about possibly not needing to
code at all. Sometimes an "MVP" can be a bunch of wireframes and a slide deck,
etc.

------
agaci
thanks, I do have tech background and can learn quick. i prefer stack for
rapid development to prove/test idea

